# "NEW" Tetra Algae Control WORKS!



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

Make sure that you do a very thorough filter cleaning- all that algae will decay and cause a nitrate spike.


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

destroyed my brown algea overnight. 


however does not kill green hair algea.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Be very careful with that stuff. I used another product, Algaefix, to cure green water that lasted about a year. Same primary active ingredient.

At full dosage it killed a few fish and severely stressed the rest. I had to quickly replace all the water.

At half dosage it still stressed fish, but did permanently cure the greenwater.


----------



## mofiki (May 18, 2010)

that stuff worked on my bba problem but my tiger barbs were all kinds of stressed out


----------



## ckarr (Nov 14, 2010)

Even though it's a different angle some of the plants and their location seem different


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

A diatomaceous earth filter would have solved the problem also. 
Too few plants probably exacerbated the onset and gave the alga the foothold to grow.


----------

